# Auflösung einer Webseite



## swas (17. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mich gerade etwas an einem HTML-Template, das ich im Internet gefunden habe.
Dabei ist mir eine Sache aufgefallen die mich etwas stört.

Folgendes:
Hier ist so eine Live Demo der Seite und man sieht hier auch den Effekt.
http://www.free-css.com/assets/files/free-css-templates/preview/page215/green/
Mein Laptop hat eine Auflösung von 1600x900. Beim ersten Slider sehe ich die Bilder aber irgendwie leicht nach links versetzt und ich kann auch einen Teil vom nächsten Bild sehen. Außerdem ist zu erkennen, dass der Text auf dem Bild nicht zentriert ist. Wenn ich mein Browserfenster etwas kleiner mache ist alles ok.

Ich bin leider kein Experten und habe nur eine Vermutung. In der CSS gibt es "Media queries" und dort sind einige Einstellungen für die max-width. Ich habe bereits versucht an der Stelle die max-width zu erhöhen aber leider ohne Erfolg. 

Falls jemand sich mal die Dateien anschauen mag hier ist der Link für den Download des Templates:
http://www.free-css.com/free-css-templates/page215/green

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand irgendwie dabei weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß,
swas


----------



## Wahooka (19. November 2017)

Die Bilder können in deinem Beispiel nicht an höhere Auflösungen angepasst werden, zum einen würde es ziemlich blöde aussehen und zum anderen ist in der div-class "slide-body" die max-width auf 100% eingestellt. Bei mir wird der Text zentriert angezeigt 

Lösung(en):
-> max-width ändern oder ein komprimiertes (dafür größeres) Bild einfügen.

Grüße


----------

